# Community tank with Two Males and Three Females bettas



## m12pinky (Feb 20, 2013)

Hello everyone, i am sure that most of you guys are going to disagree upon what im doing but i have been taking a gamble and with a lot of different bettas, i have finally found some bettas that get along with each other. I current have two males, three females, two platy, two guppies, one cory catfsih, one African dwarf frog, and one shrimp. Even though tons of people say males aren't compatible with one and another, but i believe every betta has its own personality. By doing so i have a tank that is 10g filled with those fishes. It took me a lot of time and effort to do this but it finally payed off. I will be posting up a video soon.


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

I don't see this ending well, I could be wrong, but congrats if you can pull this off long term.


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

I've heard it working for a little while BUT not in a 10g its always been a much larger heavily planted tank. Good luck.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Personally I would never risk my pet's lives like that, but if you're aware one day you could wake up to dead fish that's fine. Corydoras are shoaling fish and like to live in groups of 5 minimum.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

How long have you had the tank set up like this? Yes I do disagree with how your doing this and keep in mind things could go ok for awhile but could change very quickly and if your not around to pull fish when it happens? It also seems like a very small tank to be trying this even if your males were female just from being over stocked. Also breeding behaviors could start to happen and it could get ugly fast. Good luck but you may want to reconsider the set up, very risky imo. Keep us posted.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

That seems incredibly risky, and it doesn't seem worth putting your fish's lives at risk for it. 

That issue aside, cories should be in groups of 5, and shrimp are colony animals. You should get a larger tank so that you can provide them with the numbers that they need.

Make sure you keep up with water changes, because your tank is very overstocked.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Obviously I have to disagree with this. 

1) Two males together? These are called fighting fish for a reason.

2) Regardless of the comparability of these fish your tank is grossly overstocked.

3) This will lead to extreme stress for both the males and the females. 

4) 4 corydoras minimum. They are schooling fish.

5) Shrimp are colony animals.

6) ADF like to be in a group IME.

7) Hormonal stress causing egg binding (long term) in the females due to constant contact with males.

And that's only what I can think of. Expect dead fish. *THERE IS NO WAY THIS SETUP CAN SUCCEED.* Be prepared to have to separate them.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I am sure we won't hear from the OP when this all goes pear-shaped. I find that tends to happen in threads where people want to go neener neener about how their unconventional stocking 'works'.

There is no way that two male splendens are co-habitating peacefully. Some males will not fight or won't do serious damage, but you can bet the dominant one is applying constant subtle pressure to the weaker male. This is extremely stressful for whoever is unluckiest to be on the bottom of the totem pole and you may end up with a sick betta because of it. 

There is also the chance that your three females (not a good number to have might I add) will gang up on the males and injure/kill them. My sorority killed a male that fell into their tank in only a very short space of time. 

Like others have mentioned, corydoras are shoaling fish and do require a group setting to be happiest and healthiest. A 10 gallon is too small to provide this for all but the smallest of corydoras species.

Your tank is poorly stocked and overstocked. The only reason I wish you luck with your endeavor is because it is going to be your fish that suffer the consequences if it doesn't work out.


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

i am sure that most of you guys are going to disagree upon what im doing.

Yes most do disagree. What is your goal?

but i have been taking a gamble and with a lot of different bettas,

Yes you certainly are. Why gamble? What is the prize if your correct?

i have finally found some bettas that get along with each other.

Yes for now..short term. That could change very fast. you watch tank 24/7?

I current have two males, three females, two platy, two guppies, one cory catfsih, one African dwarf frog, and one shrimp.

In a 10g that is wrong in so many ways. See posters above.

Even though tons of people say males aren't compatible with one and another.

Tons of people are correct.

, but i believe every betta has its own personality.

So do I. but behaviors are molded by the genetics and instincts.

By doing so i have a tank that is 10g filled with those fishes.

Much to much fishes. Find the cory some friends too. 

It took me a lot of time and effort to do this but it finally payed off.

Really does it take much more time to overstock? Mismatch species?

I will be posting up a video soon.

Ok. Will you also post a video of a negative aftermath? It may be OK today but given some time and who knows when, this will end up ending badly for the fish and you may regret your set up. Do yourself a big favor and take the advise of the posters in the thread. They arnt crazy, lazy or uninformed people. At some point you will be changing the setup anyway after pulling out dead or injured fish. Please reconsider.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Well, logisticsguy pretty much just explained it right there.


----------



## Option (Oct 20, 2012)

If no video is posted, I would assume it didn't end well.


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

I really wouldn't risk it ...


----------



## Artemis (Mar 9, 2013)

I don't think this person will post on this. They want to say "look what I can do and you can't" but this will NOT work with splendens


----------



## motherpeters (Mar 3, 2013)

+1 to LogsiticsGuy


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

MattsBettas said:


> Obviously I have to disagree with this.
> 
> 1) Two males together? These are called fighting fish for a reason.
> 
> ...


 


what does egg binding mean????


----------



## bettacrazygirl86 (Jan 21, 2013)

popcorndeer said:


> what does egg binding mean????


I was wondering the same thing... I have a female in a divided tank with a male on the other side, and right now, they both seem to be fine, but I really hope it doesn't turn into a problem... I don't have any other way to house them, really.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I've honestly never had a female get egg bound. Some of my females (these are wild bettas before everyone jumps me) live in the tanks with males, and even when they haven't spawned for months they never get egg bound. 

People always talk about females getting egg bound but I have never had it happen or seen any real proof of it happening.


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

because i have a male betta next to my 20gal with all my girls in it


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

is it bad??


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

No that is fine Popcorndeer.


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

no. egg bound will that hurt a betta fish??


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Egg bound can potentially kill a fish.
So yes it can be bad.

But its only if they share the water I believe.


----------



## bettacrazygirl86 (Jan 21, 2013)

Alcemistnv said:


> Egg bound can potentially kill a fish.
> So yes it can be bad.
> 
> But its only if they share the water I believe.


How do you tell if she is egg bound? And what do you do if it happens?


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Garsh, let's keep the topic on the thread people!! 
Eggbounding is when a female betta's eggs get stuck in her body. Most of the time she will reabsorb them or something... It's rare for the female to get killed, though.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

I believe its just that the girl gets eggy and can't release the eggs so she swells.

I don't know from experience but by what I've seen on here so don't hold me to it

But that can potentially happen if girls are with boys


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I had a male in my soerity for over a year and never had a problem with egg binding..and also had male/female divided tanks. I dont think it is all that common


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Tbh tiki rid has a very odd case.


----------



## m12pinky (Feb 20, 2013)

m12pinky said:


> Hello everyone, i am sure that most of you guys are going to disagree upon what im doing but i have been taking a gamble and with a lot of different bettas, i have finally found some bettas that get along with each other. I current have two males, three females, two platy, two guppies, one cory catfsih, one African dwarf frog, and one shrimp. Even though tons of people say males aren't compatible with one and another, but i believe every betta has its own personality. By doing so i have a tank that is 10g filled with those fishes. It took me a lot of time and effort to do this but it finally payed off. I will be posting up a video soon.


***update***
Well it came to an end, after two weeks, everything was going good till the red male betta started to constantly chase the female around. Red male betta was very slow at chasing though. Between the two males they actually never nipped, flared, or chased at eachother . My other blue betta would chase a certain female around but nothing too crazy. At the end I moved the red male betta and three females out. Currently have one male and two females bettas. Im planning on getting a 100 gallon and wanting to do it again let me know what you guys think, thanks


----------



## m12pinky (Feb 20, 2013)

***update***
Well it came to an end, after two weeks, everything was going good till the red male betta started to constantly chase the female around. Red male betta was very slow at chasing though. Between the two males they actually never nipped, flared, or chased at eachother . My other blue betta would chase a certain female around but nothing too crazy. At the end I moved the red male betta and three females out. Currently have one male and two females bettas. Im planning on getting a 100 gallon and wanting to do it again let me know what you guys think, thanks


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Can I ask why you seem so determined to keep male and female bettas together? Splendens really only should come together when spawning. They are generally not a fish that lives comfortably with others of its species.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I have to say that I'm not surprised. Please do not attempt this again.


----------



## SamJustice (May 5, 2012)

LittleBettaFish said:


> Can I ask why you seem so determined to keep male and female bettas together? Splendens really only should come together when spawning. They are generally not a fish that lives comfortably with others of its species.


Heck, even the only time they really interact in the wild is during territorial disputes and spawning. I wouldn't bother doing it again. It will end the same. And once they've been separated, it'll get harder to put them back together.
Dude. Just stop doing it. I mean seriously.
I don't even believe you actually did it, you just wanted attention, tbh.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

> Heck, even the only time they really interact in the wild is during territorial disputes and spawning. I wouldn't bother doing it again. It will end the same. And once they've been separated, it'll get harder to put them back together.
> Dude. Just stop doing it. I mean seriously.
> I don't even believe you actually did it, you just wanted attention, tbh.


+1. Wild splendens are less aggressive, and they can swim away and escape the other male. A bit different then cramming a bunch in a tank.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

MattsBettas said:


> +1. Wild splendens are less aggressive, and they can swim away and escape the other male. A bit different then cramming a bunch in a tank.


 I totally agree. How long did it take you to get all of those fish in there? I started my 10 gallon a month ago, and all I have been able to put in there are 2 platys.


----------



## Allirane (Mar 24, 2013)

And I was worried MY tank was overstocked! Are all of those other fish still in there? That's a lot of fishies in one tank. 

I think you should really separate the bettas (male and female). I have had good luck with two guppies if you are determined to get tankmates... Or keep the ADF in there with him. Or snails are always a default. But all that other fish action is going to stress them both out.

If all those other fish are in that 10g, you should divvy them out a bit more. 

That's just my opinion of course.


----------



## Artemis (Mar 9, 2013)

Yes far to many fish. I agree they are trying to show off. Wouldn't be surprised if they did do this though. Some people are ignorant.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

NEVER put males and females together. It is just asking for trouble. IMO, males seem happier when they are by themselves.


----------

